# Pastry position in the Caribbean



## Felipe Machado

I am head chef in a beach club hotel in Caribbean.

We have one position in our pastry, we have already a Pastry Chef, we need someone for help Her and enjoy the beautiful life in a small island.

Send me a e-mail with your resume and the subject (Pastry Chef).

[email protected]


----------



## Cole Wes Jr

MSC Cruises UK
MSC Cruises Ltd
5 Roundwood Avenue
Stockley Park
Uxbridge
UB11 1AF
www.msccruises.co.uk

Welcome to MSC Cruises UK, and to our range of Hotel and
Casino jobs and careers. With our reputation for excellence and
exclusivity, it's only right that MSC Cruises UK recruit
the very best people to enjoy career opportunities working on our The
MSC Cruises UK.

Due to the ongoing infrastructural development going on MSC Cruises UK,
We want to use this medium to inform you that vacancies
is now on MSC Cruises UK.


----------

